# dig up dirt = βρίσκω τις βρομιές / τα ένοχα μυστικά (κάποιου)



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2011)

*Άλλη μια που βρέθηκε μπροστά μου είναι αυτή:*
to look for and find unpleasant or embarrassing information about someone They tried to *dig up some dirt *on their political enemies.

If you *dig up dirt on someone*, you try to find details from their past to make them look bad in the present.
http://www.englishclub.com/ref/esl/Idioms/D/dig_up_dirt_57.htm

Remember Low suddenly came back...

when we're installing the machines?

Our men in the lobby
didn't see anyone going up.

He had been in the building all along.

The transceiver station is 902.

He put the bug in himself.

He tried to *dig up dirt *on the "Boss".
Εγώ βέβαια σκέφτηκα μήπως ταιριάζει το:* Ρίχνω στάχτη στα μάτια. *Αλλά απ'ότι φαίνεται αυτή η έκφραση πάει να πει ότι αποπροσανατολίζω κάποιον, ή παραπλανώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2011)

Βγάζω βρομιές στη φόρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2011)

Όχι, το dig up dirt σημαίνει να ανακαλύψει βρωμιές που έχει κάνει.

Edit: Συγχρόνως το είπαμε, δόκτωρ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2011)

Όπως είπες, το «ρίχνω στάχτη στα μάτια» γίνεται για να μην μπορεί να δει κάποιος, για να τον παραπλανήσουμε (στα αγγλικά, pull the wool over someone's eyes και άλλα).

Πρώτες αποδόσεις για το _*dig up dirt*_ = βγάζω βρόμες για κάποιον, βγάζω τα άπλυτα κάποιου στη φόρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2011)

Να επισημάνω ότι αυτό υπάρχει και στα διαδικτυακά λεξικά. Θα ήθελα να σε συμβουλέψω να το ψάχνεις λίγο πρώτα.

dig up some dirt *or * the dirt = Find derogatory information about someone or something. For example, *The editor assigned him to dig up all the dirt on the candidates*. The slangy use of the noun *dirt* for "embarrassing or scandalous information" dates from about 1840, but this metaphoric expression is a century newer. 
Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/dig-up#ixzz1dEMdm4EJ
​


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2011)

nickel said:


> βγάζω τα άπλυτα κάποιου στη φόρα.


Aυτό μ'αρέσει. Μπράβο.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Να επισημάνω ότι αυτό υπάρχει και στα διαδικτυακά λεξικά. Θα ήθελα να σε συμβουλέψω να το ψάχνεις λίγο πρώτα.
> 
> dig up some dirt *or * the dirt = Find derogatory information about someone or something. For example, *The editor assigned him to dig up all the dirt on the candidates*. The slangy use of the noun *dirt* for "embarrassing or scandalous information" dates from about 1840, but this metaphoric expression is a century newer.
> Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/dig-up#ixzz1dEMdm4EJ
> ​


Μα αυτό κάνω συνήθως ότι βρίσκω, το γκουγκλάρω πρώτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Aυτό μ'αρέσει. Μπράβο.


Μπορεί να σου αρέσει, αλλά δεν είναι για τη συγκεκριμένη φράση που έδωσες, καλύτερα να το κρατήσεις για μια άλλη φορά. Ο υπότιτλός σου μιλάει για τον κοριό που έβαλε για να _ανακαλύψει _τα άπλυτα. Δεν λέει πως τα έβγαλε στη φόρα.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Μπορεί να σου αρέσει, αλλά δεν είναι για τη συγκεκριμένη φράση που έδωσες, καλύτερα να το κρατήσεις για μια άλλη φορά. Ο υπότιτλός σου μιλάει για τον κοριό που έβαλε για να _ανακαλύψει _τα άπλυτα. Δεν λέει πως τα έβγαλε στη φόρα.


Aφού λέει :"He tried to dig up dirt on the Boss"


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2011)

Ξέρεις τι θα πει "βγάζω κάτι στη φόρα";


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2011)

Να το πάρει το ποτάμι:

*φόρα *η *:* στη ΦP _βγάζω / βγαίνουν τα άπλυτα στη _~_ / βγάζω / βγαίνει κτ. στη _~_, _αποκαλύπτω, δημοσιοποιώ κτ. κρυφό ή μυστικό (συχνά επιλήψιμο). [παλ. ιταλ. επίρρ. fora `έξω΄, θηλ. κατά την κατάλ. _-α_] 

Σημαίνει αποκαλύπτω, δημοσιοποιώ, όχι ανακαλύπτω. Το dig up έχει την έννοια της "ανακάλυψης", δεν είναι συνώνυμο με την "αποκάλυψη".


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2011)

Καλά λέει η Αλεξάνδρα. Δεν σημαίνει ότι τα βγάζεις στη φόρα απαραίτητα. Μπορεί να ανακαλύψεις χωρίς να αποκαλύψεις. Να χρησιμοποιήσεις ό,τι έμαθες για να εκβιάσεις, π.χ.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Ξέρεις τι θα πει "βγάζω κάτι στη φόρα";


Kάτι που διαβάζω από κάπου η μαθαίνω από κάποιον μια πληροφορία ή μέσα από μια έρευνα, είτε για καλό ή για κακό σκοπό
έτσι ώστε να δημιοσιεύσω διάφορα στοιχεία στην κοινή γνώμη για ένα άτομο ίσως; Λέω τώρα


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

Θα ταίριαζε και το «ψάχνω να βρω λάσπη», «ψάχνω να βρω βρομιές» κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2011)

Και το ρίχνω λάσπη μάλλον θα πήγαινε.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Kάτι που διαβάζω από κάπου η μαθαίνω από κάποιον μια πληροφορία ή μέσα από μια έρευνα, είτε για καλό ή για κακό σκοπό έτσι ώστε να δημιοσιεύσω διάφορα στοιχεία στην κοινή γνώμη για ένα άτομο ίσως; Λέω τώρα


Μπορείς να δεις την εξήγηση στο ποστ #11 από το διαδικτυακό Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής. 

Όχι, δεν θα πήγαινε το "ρίχνω λάσπη" στο dig up dirt. Έχει μέσα την έννοια dig up, δηλαδή "σκάβω για να ανακαλύψω κάτι κρυμμένο", και το dirt εδώ δεν σημαίνει "λάσπη", σημαίνει ενοχοποιητικές και σκανδαλώδεις πληροφορίες. Η λέξη "λάσπη" στα ελληνικά σημαίνει συκοφαντία.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2011)

ΟΚ. Οπότε σ'αυτήν την περίπτωση: He tried to dig up dirt on the boss τι πηγαίνει περισσότερο; 
Προσπάθησε να βγάλει τα άπλυτα στη φόρα του αφεντικού;


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2011)

Έχω μια αρρώστια με αυτό. Όταν κολλήσω κάπου σε μια πρόταση και βρω εντέλει το νόημα αυτής, θα ψάξω παραπάνω. Ίσως για να την επαληθεύσω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2011)

Όχι. Προσπάθησε να βρει βρομιές για το αφεντικό.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 9, 2011)

Προσθέτω και τα σπιλώνω, κηλιδώνω... έτσι για να υπάρχουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2011)

Raiden said:


> ΟΚ. Οπότε σ'αυτήν την περίπτωση: He tried to dig up dirt on the boss τι πηγαίνει περισσότερο;
> Προσπάθησε να βγάλει τα άπλυτα στη φόρα του αφεντικού;


Πάμε απ' την αρχή.
Dig up dirt σημαίνει ψάχνω ν' ανακαλύψω τα ένοχα μυστικά, τις βρωμιές, τα σκάνδαλα που κρύβει κάποιος.
Δεν σημαίνει πως θα τα βγάλω στη φόρα, απαραιτήτως. Μπορεί να τα χρησιμοποιήσω για να τον κρατάω στο χέρι.
Δεν σημαίνει συκοφαντώ, επειδή η συκοφαντία είναι ψεύτικη και άδικη κατηγορία.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

Raiden said:


> ΟΚ. Οπότε σ'αυτήν την περίπτωση: He tried to dig up dirt on the boss τι πηγαίνει περισσότερο;
> Προσπάθησε να βγάλει τα άπλυτα στη φόρα του αφεντικού;


dig up: *Find something that is supposed to be secret*
dirt: *b. Malicious or scandalous gossip. c. Information that embarrasses or accuses.*

Μπορεί εσύ να αντιλαμβάνεσαι το νόημα διαφορετικά, όμως δεν είναι. Σημαίνει αυτό που λένε Αλεξάνδρα + Νίκελ: ψάχνω να βρω ενοχοποιητικές πληροφορίες για κάποιον, αλλά κανείς δεν ξέρει αν θα τις βγάλω στη φόρα (=δημοσιοποιήσω), ή αν θα τις κρατήσω για τον εαυτό μου, ή αν θα τις χρησιμοποιήσω για εκβιασμό (χωρίς να τις βγάλω στη φόρα), ή αν θα τις γράψω στο ημερολόγιό μου. Αν δεν σου αρέσει, μπορείς να γράψεις ό,τι θέλεις, βέβαια, ωστόσο η σωστή ερμηνεία είναι αυτή.

Ίσως και _ψάχνω να βρω ένοχα μυστικά_;

Edit 2: το είχε ήδη πει η Αλεξάνδρα :)


----------



## Themis (Nov 10, 2011)

Το "βρίσκω βρομιές *για *κάποιον" με παραπέμπει πολύ άμεσα στην έννοια βρομιές=συκοφαντίες. Θα προτιμούσα "βρίσκω τις βρομιές κάποιου", αν και το "βρομιές" μου φαίνεται υπερβολικά δυνατό (ίσως "λαδιές"; ). Η δύναμη της έκφρασης "βγάζω τα άπλυτα κάποιου στη φόρα" (παρακαλώ, όχι σύνταξη του τύπου "να βγάλει τα άπλυτα στη φόρα του αφεντικού"!), θα με παρακινούσε να πω "βρίσκω (ή ξεθάβω) τα άπλυτα κάποιου". Επίσης, μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό, ακριβές και μη παρεξηγήσιμο το παλάβρειο "βρίσκω τα ένοχα μυστικά κάποιου".


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 10, 2011)

Themis said:


> Επίσης, μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό, ακριβές και μη παρεξηγήσιμο το παλάβρειο "βρίσκω τα ένοχα μυστικά κάποιου".





Palavra said:


> Ίσως και _ψάχνω να βρω ένοχα μυστικά_;
> Edit 2: το είχε ήδη πει η Αλεξάνδρα :)


Καλημέρα!


----------



## Themis (Nov 10, 2011)

Αλεξάνδρα, είχα πιει μόνο έναν καφέ (και με πονάει και η εγχείρηση που έκανα προχτές). Το σχετικό ανέκδοτο:
Στο μαιευτήριο, ο αγωνιών πατέρας βλέπει στο βάθος μια τύπισσα να κρατάει το μωρό και να οδύρεται: "Παιδάκι μου γλυκό, τι σου έκανα η άθλια, συγχώρεσέ με, σε ικετεύω". Ανήσυχος, ο πατέρας ρωτάει έναν γιατρό: "Γιατρέ μου, τι είναι αυτή η γυναίκα;". "Μαία". "Μαία; Μα τι μαία;". "Μαία κούλπα".


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 10, 2011)

Περαστικά! Χιούμορ έκανα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 10, 2011)

Περαστικά, γερός και σιδερένιος!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2011)

Σιδερένιος!


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2011)

Γερός, βρε!

Και είναι σημαντικό να δείχνουμε τη σημασία που έχει κι ένα άρθρο.


----------



## sarant (Nov 11, 2011)

Μπρος στα κάλλη τι είναι ο πόνος -άντε, σιδερένιος!

ΥΓ Ωραίο ανέκδοτο!


----------

